# SVS Ultra 5.1...or 5.2 speakers



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

So I was originally looking to have the Magnolia center at Best Buy quote and install everything because I was feeling lazy. Well the customer service has been lacking to say the least. So now I'm going to do what I should of in the first place.....DIY! I was planing on using B&W 600 series speakers but now I'm trying to stay way from Best Buy. I was planing to use SVS subwoofers and that reminded me they made speakers too. Since I've never heard these speakers can someone tell me if these would be a step up from the 600 series B&W's? The price is a little more but ill be saving on the installation charges.

Oh, and now I'm not sure if I would still need dual subs or not.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

The Bowers and Wilkins CM series are an honest improvement over the 600. If you want an alternative suggestion, I would seriously consider *Paradigm Studio* if I were you. Alternate suggestions are Axiom (free in home trial), SVS also offers a free 45 day in home trial as well. Neither of which I have any personal experience with. Also, Ascend Acoustics which I own is high on my list of favorite makers; I highly recommend checking out their work, you will walk away impressed. 

Bottom line, go for the SVS 45 day trial, I hear it's free shipping both ways. So you should very have little to lose. And go for dual subs if you can afford it, but don't let the cost of the 2nd sub compromise the quality of your main speakers. 

http://www.svsound.com/45-day-free-trial
http://www.svsound.com/speakers/ultra-series/124


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

8086 said:


> The Bowers and Wilkins CM series are an honest improvement over the 600. If you want an alternative suggestion, I would seriously consider Paradigm Studio if I were you. Alternate suggestions are Axiom (free in home trial), SVS also offers a free 45 day in home trial as well. Neither of which I have any personal experience with. Also, Ascend Acoustics which I own is high on my list of favorite makers; I highly recommend checking out their work, you will walk away impressed.
> 
> Bottom line, go for the SVS 45 day trial, I hear it's free shipping both ways. So you should very have little to lose. And go for dual subs if you can afford it, but don't let the cost of the 2nd sub compromise the quality of your main speakers.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions. I think I'm going to give the SVS speakers a try. Mainly because I love the way they look and I'm hoping that I love the way they sound. I'll have to order these once I get back in town....want to make sure I'm around to take delivery.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree with 8086 on both counts. Go with SVS, they make great products and have a free in-home tial. Also agree on gettin two subs if you can afford it. Yes, the tower go down low, but optimal placement for the mains are always different than optimal placement for the subs/bass.


----------



## sound pioneer (May 21, 2013)

cavchameleon said:


> I agree with 8086 on both counts. Go with SVS, they make great products and have a free in-home tial. Also agree on gettin two subs if you can afford it. Yes, the tower go down low, but optimal placement for the mains are always different than optimal placement for the subs/bass.


I'm starting from nothing here so I don't want to break the bank right from the get go so I'll hold off on the subs till I can get 2. I am pretty excited to get things rolling quickly though!!


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

sound pioneer said:


> I'm starting from nothing here so I don't want to break the bank right from the get go so I'll hold off on the subs till I can get 2. I am pretty excited to get things rolling quickly though!!


That shoud be just fine, run the towers at full range and set the XO's on the rest of your speakers (the bass from them will be re-directed to your towers). It's better not to sacrifice on your mains, get good ones and then subs when you're able. You'll be a happier camper that way. 

Keep us posted. I'm very curious about the sound of these new speakers from SVS. Their specs are usually right on and conservative at times, so I believe they will sound pretty incredible. They don't skimp on their drivers either.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

For comparative purposes, go find your local Paradigm and B&W (CM line) dealer. Make sure you use the same or similar amplification in both auditions. Dealer lists are available on each manufacturers website.


----------



## SteveY (Mar 29, 2008)

I just ended up selling my Salk Songtower QWT and center speakers and buying a set of the SVS Ultras including the center. For me the change was huge! I listen to rock/hard rock music and while I liked the sound of the Salk's, they just didn't have that umph? for me. Now when I switch my Denon 4520 into direct mode these babys come alive, and even more so when the volume goes up. I have a pair of PB13 Ultras and at first I thought they were working in direct mode and I had to double check but it was just the towers and I loved what I was hearing. I even got them at an awesome deal from Mason at Sonic Boom Audio in Toronto, as they were returned to him from someone that did a review on them.

Steve


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

SVS has buit a strong reputation around these parts, I own a PB13-U and love it. I also am considering a 7.0 set of Ultras for my HT. I requested them to be included in our current speaker shootout. We lucked out that with them being a sponsor of this forum, in that they will be included automaitcally.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-speakers/69758-2-500-speaker-evaluation-event-nominated-speakers-voting-poll.html

If you haven't bought them as of Nov 1-2, you'll be able to read how we think they fair against some pretty strong competition.


----------



## stilly (Jan 2, 2013)

I have purchased the SVS ultra towers about two month ago and have never looked back. Outstanding build quality and are one of the top speakers I've owned( in my opinion) you can run them full range without subs and you'll be amazed by the amount of bass they produce. I would say they are close to having two 12" subs.
The highs are clear and not in your face, mids are crystal clear while being tight and full of depth.
From country to rock they play everything very well.

I've owned Polk LsiM's, Def tech Mythos ST's, Polk RtiA 9's and Klipsch RF 82's to name a few and for my ears these SVS ultras are leaps ahead , best bang for your buck.Try them out I'm sure you will not be disappointed


----------



## SteveY (Mar 29, 2008)

I have run the Audyssey XT32 set up on my Denon and it sets the towers and center to Large speakers. I have read others say that you shouldn't set any speakers to large and that the optimum setting is to have all speakers to small with an 80 Hz crossover? I have to think that these speakers need to be set to large in order to get best out of these speakers. Also should the LFE be set to Sub and Mains, or just sub?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## stilly (Jan 2, 2013)

SteveY said:


> I have run the Audyssey XT32 set up on my Denon and it sets the towers and center to Large speakers. I have read others say that you shouldn't set any speakers to large and that the optimum setting is to have all speakers to small with an 80 Hz crossover? I have to think that these speakers need to be set to large in order to get best out of these speakers. Also should the LFE be set to Sub and Mains, or just sub?
> 
> Thanks
> Steve


I would set the towers to full range but the center channel has a Rated bandwidth: 45 Hz-32 kHz (+/-3 dB). So I would set the center at 50 to 60 Hz.


----------



## Smatchimo (Jul 1, 2008)

Is there a general consensus on the Duet Mode on the Ultra Surrounds? It sounds neat in theory but it seems like that would mess up the angles of the drivers pointed at the listening spots, wouldn't the sound be more diffuse then and not as precise imaging/soundstage? My gut instinct is some Ultra Bookshelfs would sound more accurate for the rear/surrounds but I'm not sure if it would make a significant difference.


----------

